# VAG code 00849?



## MoSikka Soundz (Apr 17, 2001)

This is what showed up on my VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
1 Fault Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D)
25-00 - Unknown Switch Condition
I have a 2000 VR6 MKIV Jetta with only a CAI. What exactly is the fault saying and how do I fix the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VAG code 00849? (MoSikka Soundz)*

Which control module popped that fault code?


----------



## MoSikka Soundz (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: VAG code 00849? (Theresias)*

Module 46: Cent. Conv


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: VAG code 00849? (MoSikka Soundz)*

Bentley lists these possible causes:
- Ignition switch fault
- Wiring or connector fault.
FWIW, you can check the state of Terminal 15 and Terminal S in measuirng block 006 (fields 2 and 3 respectively) of your central convenience system.
-Uwe-


----------



## MoSikka Soundz (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: VAG code 00849? (Uwe)*

From the info that you had me check Terminal 15 is operating, but the S Terminal isn't? I don't really know much regarding all this since it's my first time messing with my VAG-COM. How do I go about fixing the S Terminal in order for it to operate?


----------



## MoSikka Soundz (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: VAG code 00849? (MoSikka Soundz)*

Just wanted to know if the ignition switch IS bad, could that cause my car to stall at idle? Could it also trigger the EPC and CEL light to pop up on the dash?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: VAG code 00849? (MoSikka Soundz)*


_Quote »_Just wanted to know if the ignition switch IS bad, could that cause my car to stall at idle?

It's called the *ignition* switch for a reason.








-Uwe-


----------



## MoSikka Soundz (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: VAG code 00849? (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
It's called the *ignition* switch for a reason.








-Uwe- 









Thanks... I get the switch on tuesday and will report back if this fixes my problem.


----------



## induction (Aug 15, 2014)

bump!
Have a warning light come on so did a scan. The same code came up, Did replacing the switch sort the problem?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

2006 and you want to bump the dead?

Post an auto-scan please.


----------



## induction (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry mate, First post. All iv got from the scan was temp sensor that cleared and has stayed away so I'm guessing that was an old code. and 00849 s contact at ignition / starter switch d undefined switch condition. Iv had the steering wheel and panels off to have a look at the switch and it looks fine :/ so I'm wondering if changing it will make a difference? Found the thread on google, shame matey never posted back :/

Thanks for the reply


----------

